# What is middle income? High earners? Low earners?



## tomfox3 (19 Feb 2013)

What exactly is middle income? Singles who earn average 50k? Couples who earn 100k?

Low earners are presumably the minimum wage bracket? 30k or less?

high earners I'm guessing well into 6 figures.

So much talk using these terms but I never know if there is a direct example of each bracket? does the above sound approx right?


----------



## Purple (27 Feb 2013)

High earners are people who get paid more the
an you, middle income earners are people who earn around the same amount and low income earners are people who earn less than you.
It's a movable feast. Generally anyone on the average industrial wage is a low earner. Perverse though that may be.

If you are Vincent Browne then low income is anyone earning less than whatever figure he feels like pulling out of the air at that moment.
Being a Low income earner qualifies you as a member of the “Most Vulnerable in Society” (MVS) club but as it comprises about 70% of the population you don’t necessarily have to be a low earner to get in, you just have to have the same job as someone who has appeared teary-eyed on RTE or TV3 explaining how they couldn’t pay their €500’000 mortgage and car loan on their income and how it’s all the governments fault.


----------



## tomfox3 (6 Mar 2013)

thank you sahd. Very helpful and useful link!


----------

